# Newbury Show Ticket Problem



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Hi All,

I have a sense of deja vu

The tickets have turned up today (hooray)

The tickets have put me with MCC (boo)

The office is only open Monday to Friday so can't do anything till Monday

Best check your tickets and make sure you are with the right club

LadyJ, maybe you could shout at Warners and tell them to stop making the same mistakes (people are supposed to learn from experience)

Regards David (& Ellen)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

davidmahar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a sense of deja vu
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for the warning. Most of the rally staff are at Peterborough this weekend, so will probably not be able to respond to your post. I have the feeling though from other threads that this kinda thing happens quite often.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI David

I would ring them on Monday or Tuesday do you have motorhomefacts on you booking confirmation? if so then they should change them ok


Jacquie


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Hi All,

A bit of an update

Warners insist that I booked with MCC which I know that I did not, they say that I can change to Motorhomefacts.com on payment of £10 (which I am not prepared to do), my real error in this is that I did not check the confirmation e-mail where I would have noticed MCC as my club (you stupid boy Pike)

This problem occurred previously (hence the deja vu) 2 years ago I think where lots of Motorhomefacts.com members bookings got screwed up and allocated into MCC and LadyJ sorted it out

LadyJ, as I am not going to be with you then your space allocation will be reduced by Warners but I will try to join in your/our fun

MCC, I am not a member of your club but you will find me among you with my Motorhomefacts.com pennant

Regards David (& Ellen)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi David

I have sent you a pm


Jacquie


----------

